# question for apple folk



## Kikuri (Dec 29, 2010)

My boyfriend wants to purchase an ipad for me, but with all the ipad3 rumors running around, I'm trying to determine if it's better for us to wait for the next one. Any thoughts?

I would hate to pick up the ipad2 just for them to announce the ipad3 a month or two later (assuming it would offer some improvements/progression). Any weight to these rumors?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Nobody outside Apple really knows, but the latest rumor is that the iPad 3 is delayed until next Spring from the late Fall launch that was never actually announced or even seriously hinted at by Apple! 

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13924_3-20092702-64/analysts-ipad-3-display-presents-a-challenge/


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My personal guess (which is based on absolutely nothing but vapor) is that when it is released, the ipad 3 will just have a higher resolution display, plus generally "more of everythign" (faster processor, more memory, etc.) rather than being a quantum leap over the ipad 2.  If a superhigh resolution screen is vital to you, it might be worth waiting, but my personal advice is that if you want it now, can afford it now, and the current product meets most of your needs, to just go for it and get it now.  Any other time you want me to tell you to spend more of your money, just PM me and I'll be glad to help!


----------



## derekgentry (Jul 8, 2010)

I've been following the rumors as well, and I'd be surprised if Apple announced a new iPad this fall. They've still got the best product on the market in the iPad 2, and bringing out a new model so soon would just anger everyone who bought one recently...unless perhaps it arrived at a higher price point.

I have the original iPad and I still love it. I say, if someone wants to buy you one, let them!


----------



## KookMc (Mar 19, 2010)

I have the Ipad2 and love it. It's actually thinner than my Iphone. Even if the 3 does come soon, which is only guess work at this point, the only major upgrades I could imagine are a better camera and - the big rumor already - a screen with higher resolution. I have no issues with my screen at all. Movies look fantastic on it. The current camera isn't very good but this device makes for an awkward camera anyway. It's great for Face Time and that's really the best application for that camera anyway. You won't be sorry if you get it now. The question is do you NEED it or WANT it?


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

If you want it, go for it.. You can always sell it on ebay, etc if a new one comes out soon. I still have the first IPAD, and I love it.  They are great devices.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Latest rumors are the next iPad won't be out to early 2012 due to screen production delays.

The rumors also suggested that it won't be a really major update.  Just a higher resolution screen and maybe a tad more power, mainly to be geared toward people who want to do serious photo and video editing on it and need a better screen. 

The current screen looks great IMO, so I can't see that being worth upgrading for most people if that's really the only improvement.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

derekgentry said:


> I say, if someone wants to buy you one, let them!


So true!!


----------

